# Time off work



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Not sure of this is the right place to post this, but I'll go ahead anyway.

At work, our annual leave calendar follows the financial year. I've used all my holiday now until 1st of April - the last day of holiday I have booked is 3rd of Feb - our first appointment with our consultant to talk about beginning treatment. The appointment is in the morning, but DH and I have both booked the full day off to give us time to start letting information etc sink in for the rest of the day.

Anyway, things are starting to move, slowly. There are the day 21 and day 3 blood tests that I've been having, meaning I'm late for work by 30 mins or so. Now I have my HSG this coming Monday, and will need to leave work at 2pm (instead of 5pm). The other week I was told that I could have all the time I need for anything relating to IVF and that it could be classed as "special leave" or even taken from next years annual leave quota. Today I found out that I have to make up any time I take.

I'm not sure whether to get on my soapbox about this or not...part of me is tempted not to tell my boss when I have things coming up, and then just phone in sick that day...but that's not me, really.

Just wondering what situations other people had faced at work and needing time off for scans/tests etc?

As if trying to make a baby wasn't stressful enough, now I'm worried about how on earth I'm going to make up all this time at work!

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

What would you have to do if you had to take time off for any other medical appointments? Does your company policy state that you have to make the time up or use holiday? Does your company have a policy?

Unfortunately us ladies aren't covered by any laws until the 2 week wait so everything before that comes under a 'time off for medical appointments' policy or similar if your employer has one. 

Good luck!

Riley x


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Riley,

Thanks for your reply  Appointments at work...well, it all seems to depend. One of the managers has had time off for regular asthma/blood test monitoring appointments and not had to make up the time (I heard this from her myself), but one of her staff came into work even though she had a prolapsed disc and managed to get an emergency physio appointment late in the afternoon, but had to make up that time... 

So it's all been a bit unclear until yesterday, when my manager said that I had to make up any time.

I think I will dig out as many policies as I can find and read up!

Thanks


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Doesn't sound very consistent to me..... See if there is a policy and go from there, speak to your HR dept if you have one. 

Riley x


----------



## Buddyfeester (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Clairieanne,

I was also anxious about this prior to embarking on my treatment, as I work shifts and my job can also often be stressful. I work for a large National company, and I checked out our HR policy which stated women going through IVF can have up to 5 days off for appointments, and as much time off as needed supported by a doctors line stating IVF procedure on it. I spoke to my boss and mentioned these policies, and he has been fantastically supportive, I would suggest doing the same and start off  with your HR policy. I think most companies will try and follow guidelines for employers although they may not be obliged to, its worth looking onto guidelines they should follow, if not already in your HR policy. I am going for my ER on Friday and have taken the week off, don't think I would have concentrated on anything otherwise.


All the best with it, and good luck with your treatment


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies, my doctor signed me off work for 6 weeks when I started treatment, from started of treatment till final result, I have a heavy lifting job. My work had never had any employees doing ivf before so it was all new to them, they were happy for me to have the time off. xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Buddyfeester, I hope you get this message, I cant pm you, it says your message inbox is full and wont allow me to send you a message   xxx


----------

